# Apistos



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been looking for apistogramma at my lfs and today I went in and they had 2 "double red" apistos. I was tempted but I couldn't tell the sex of them. I want a pair. Anyone have an easy way to tell the sex of these lovely fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First GREAT fish!What a beauty!
The male will have longer more pointed fins,more color in dorsal and tail and should be larger.
If they are young the size difference will be very hard to note.
While juvis I have to say if one shows almost any color in the tail then IMO it is a male in hiding(waiting to get away from the dominant male to truly show)..


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I went back by the lfs and they were looking rather sickly so I passed on them. I'm gonna keep an eye out cause I definitely want to get some. They were also 19 bucks each. Is that a good price?


----------

